# hello newbie here !!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome! 

Your video's are amazing. I loved the first one. You horse Milo is gorgeous. :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello  great videos!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi!


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

hello and welcome ull luv thing horse forum!! its great for help there are so many nice people anyways have fun!!


----------

